# Trip to France and Spain



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

We our planing (or not planing,if you know what I mean) our first trip in the van to France and onto the south of Spain, starting on the 15th Sep. for 2 months, we will be taking along our 3 year old springer "Henry", I have never looked forward to a adventure so much.

The loose plan is to take a week (or more) to make our way to the Malaga area, retuning through Portugal on our way home, any suggestion from you good folk would be appreciated.

Charlie


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

good morning chascass, stay off the motorways, dont rush, and if you have to think twice about stopping somewhere for the night then find another spot! above all enjoy yourselves. all the best seanoo


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hiya we really enjoyed our trip to Portugal in Feb, and can't wait to do it all again. I notice you are taking your pooch with you and wondered if you had already read the topic in the pet forum
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-44690-0.html you need to be aware of sandfly/heartworm etc

We set off for Spain but having spoken to several people en route ended up in the Algarve at Alvor and we really enjoyed the whole experience & the folk we met along the way.......it took us about four days drive both ways and that was doing it quite comfy, mind you as it was Feb when we set off the weather in France right then wasn't too great so we were really focussed on heading for our destination.

If I can help at all just shout out, we have one or two stop off points that I could recommend.


----------

